# fish all night at fort fisher



## justcopeing (Oct 14, 2014)

if you set up to night fish at fortfisher and craw up in truck camper to sleep a couple hours is this considered camping and not allowed


----------



## justcopeing (Oct 14, 2014)

planning a short trip to fort fisher and need info the rules say no camping but I,ll need to sleep /are they strick or can I craw up in truck and sleep rods in sand beside truck


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ive napped in the front of the truck but not in the back. I have spiked my rods high and tossed unbaited in the wash so I was still "Fishing" and dosed off. Of course this time of year sleep during the day and fish to sun up on the fort. Thats the better plan.


----------



## Dan Voss (Sep 14, 2014)

Last I checked on the rules was that from Nov - March the gates are left open so over night if fine. March - Nov it sounds like the gates are closed and every vehicle has to be off the beach by 1/2 hour before the park closes. I have not had any experience with dealing with the park officials so not sure if they will just leave you alone if you are quietly fishing or not.


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

just a suggestion, but what about the North end. camping is not against the rules.


----------

